# Tracking Chips



## Zouave (Apr 26, 2011)

This thread http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-When-to-stop-looking#axzz1KfFzO1gR got me thinking about pet tracking chips and whether or not any of the TFO members have had one surgically implanted in any of their torts?

For those that have no idea what i'm talking about:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microchip_implant_(animal)


> A microchip implant is an identifying integrated circuit placed under the skin of a dog, cat, horse, or other animal. The chips are about the size of a large grain of rice and are based on a passive RFID (Radio Frequency Identification) technology.
> 
> The use of externally attached microchip devices such as RFID ear tags (piercings rather than implants) is another, related method commonly used for identifying farm and ranch animals other than horses. In some cases the external microchips may be readable on the same scanner as the implanted style.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2011)

*RE: Tacking Chips*

We have not and I do not know of any one that has. It is interesting.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 26, 2011)

*RE: Tacking Chips*

My cat's an dog's are chipped but I don't think having my tort chipped is necessary


----------



## Zouave (Apr 26, 2011)

*RE: Tacking Chips*

I think, in Canada at least, it would be a good idea. Torts are 3 - 6 times higher in price here so naturally more of a target. Also, I wouldn't want to spend a year posting ads on craigslist! lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2011)

Bob, my sister's sulcata, has been chipped. I think they do it on a regular basis in England too.


----------



## Edna (Apr 26, 2011)

No, for a couple of reasons not listed.
Many people who might come in contact with an animal don't have a scanner. It isn't just vets, but also law enforcement. My horses and dogs were never chipped because the chip is only useful when scanned, and where I live/lived scanners are not in wide use.
Also, chips don't always work, one way or another. A friend of mine has a great dog that ended up in a shelter, chipped. Unfortunately, the number on the chip doesn't match up with any of the microchip companies, so the dog is not going to be reunited with her original owner.


----------



## Baoh (Apr 26, 2011)

Were there a universal standard and it was a matter of course in all vet visits to attempt a scan, I would. As things stand, for me, it seems like I would be wasting my efforts.


----------



## zesty_17 (Apr 26, 2011)

None of my personal torts have tp's (they're too small), but it is standard practice at the zoo. Not all reptiles can get them due to sizes, all of our large torts have transponders & they do tend to "move" around within the body cavity, so you have to do a bit of searching to find them. I do have some good friends that have lost & found their dogs thanks to the chips ,but have not heard of any torts found because of a chip. I do think though that one of these days when I get a bigger tort, I will have them tp'd just to be safe, should anything happen to them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 26, 2011)

My 13 yr old 90+pound Sulcata named Bob has been chipped for 3 years now. I pay a small yearly fee to keep it active....


----------



## Jacob (Apr 26, 2011)

My Old Grey Hound Has A Chip!
I would Think there A Little More Discomforting for torts!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 27, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> My 13 yr old 90+pound Sulcata named Bob has been chipped for 3 years now. I pay a small yearly fee to keep it active....


Omg! You have to pay yearly to keep it active!

What a scam,
Here in Spain and i think the UK is the same, you pay for the microchip to be implanted which is 40 euro, and that lasts the life of the animal, no yearly cost at all,
My 3 cats, dog and Horse are all microchipped,

None of my torts are chipped as I find it just a waste,

We have done microchips on reptiles that are traveling to other countries, it doesn't seem to bother them at all.

Unless the finder of the tort takes the animal to a vets or authorities to have a scan done, which with torts nobody would do,no one would know.

They would just keep them.


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 27, 2011)

Most of my adult animals have a chip. A couple worked there way out shortly after being implanted. Very good way to keep track of who is who sometimes. 
It does seem to be less stressful than notching the shell.


----------

